# LaMancha/Nubian cross? Anyone do this?



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

I am getting some Lamanchas this year and I have a soon to be year old Nubian buck. Do people breed these two? They can't be registered right? Or are they grade/experimental? How much would you sell one of these for? It would be for convenience that I would breed the two, otherwise, they will be bred with a Nigerian buck. But I was thinking milkers if I had doelings from it. Any output would be appreciated, and pics if you have any.
Thanks


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Bambitski said:


> Do people breed these two?


Yes they do (I have)



Bambitski said:


> They can't be registered right? Or are they grade/experimental?


They can be registered with the ADGA and they are considered experimentals.




Bambitski said:


> How much would you sell one of these for?


That all depends on the parents and the market. I don't sell them any different then I sell any of my other does/wethers. I sell anywhere from $150-$350 but like I said it depends on how nice the parents are, are they tested, what the market is like in your area ect. ect.

I will post a picture of my LaMancha/Nubian cross and I know some other people will chime in soon with their LaNubian crosses soon. I love my girl but she sure can act like a real ditz sometimes (I blame the Nubian in her :hysterical.

So the pictures I posted I apologize because I couldn't find any better pictures. The first photo is Rhapsody eating a sugar cookies, the second is with her son from last year Iron Man (Minelson you might remember him..you gave him his name) and the last is when Rhapsody was about ready to deliver (along with the other two does in the photo). So she doesn't exactly look at her best but as you can see in the photos she strongly favors the Nubian side except for the ears. A strong roman nose and in coloring she is a copy cat of her mom.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

They GOT the manchie ears!!!!! I LOVE my mancha ears, or lack of as some would say. LOL 
How is her milking? Is it high in the butterfat like a nubie, or less? I am REALLY interested in seeing how this goes. And yes, all does are from tested herds and would be tested after they are 8 months old here.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

we have at least one set of nubian/lamancha crosses every year.. they sell well, milk well, grow off well and they have ADORABLE wee little elf ears... (once something went *wrong* and we did get an almost nubian ear-red doeling...everyone else has had the elf ears) I have a six year old wether named Victor that lives with my does.. he's taller then my mini donkey's... the sheep LOVE him when they are in heat LOL.. his sister Vivian is one of my highest producing does.. Rizzo (the fat gal looking straight into the camera is due early march, she is bred to a black and white spotted nubian buck... I think they'll have nice babies..my guess is buck/doe twins... so far that's all we've ever gotten from the mix.

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a lamancha buck and nubian doe.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> Do people breed these two?


Yep. My neighbor breeds her Nubians to my 'mancha buck almost every year. Convenience is worth alot  She has nice Nubies, I have a good buck, the babies turn out great every time. I also have one doe that's half Nubian, 1/4 Lamancha and she's a fabulous milker. She's a diva, not my favorite goat, I'm completely sold on my Lamanchas' personalities, but she's worth keeping for sure. As long as both parents are decent quality, you should get nice babies. Can't help you with the butterfat levels, we don't test for that.


> They GOT the manchie ears!!!!!


All of our first gen. crosses have elf ears, but if you cross back to ears again, you might get them. My crazy Nubian mix has goofy-looking airplane ears which are my least favorite, but again, she's so good at what she does... I just make sure to breed her to a Lamancha every time now so at least her babies are cute. Also, none of our goats are registered, so there's no money reason not to cross-breed. Grade babies are grade babies.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Oooooooooo......I can't wait till next year when I can have some. TOO cute!! I will be going this route with them, at least for one year. I also can't wait to try the milk. I am BIG into the cream thing. So, hopefully that works out too. We go through a LOT of butter and margarine, so that is why I need the cream. LOL Thank you ladies, can't wait to see what you all get this year. Thank you!!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, we had Nubian/LaMancha babies last year.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! These are some REALLY BEAUTIFUL goats!!!!! maybe it needs to be a new breed? LOL


----------

